# Dinotte 1200L !!!



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

Ok, I'm a light freak. My view is that you can never have too much lighting, and with safety concerns the highest priority for me, I go all out on the lighting.

When I started commuting in 2006, I bought L&M's top end light, the Arc Lithium Ion HID with a 5.5 hour battery. It has been a great light. The bluish light really catches attention. It's sort of a long narrow beam, which works well when combined with another broader beam for up close. A couple of years ago, I had to send it in for repairs, when the power wire came loose inside the light head. Other than that, it has been trouble free, until recently. The battery is failing. While I'd always gotten well over 3 hours of use, recently, it goes out in about 30 minutes, without warning. A friend who also has one had the same thing happen. Replacement batteries are about $210.

I also have a Dinotte 600L, which I run on the handlebars or down at the axle during fog time, and a 200L, which I run in flashing mode on my helmet, or use on the handlebars for 24 hour races or double centuries (for very long burn time). While the 600L is good, knowing there is a light that is twice a bright got my attention.

So, I bought the 1200L, instead of replacing the L&M battery. Just got the light head itself, as I already have 6 Dinotte 4 cell lithium ion batteries, as well as a 2 cell (for events that go all night), and 3 chargers. Paid $330 for the light alone, with free shipping, and I had it at my door in 3 business days.

The light is amazing. It throws a much broader beam than the 600L or the L&M HID. It looks more like car headlights on the ground. The light is fairly diffuse, vaguely defined, and covers everything I need to see, near, far, and left to right. In fact, it's covers so well, I don't see any need to also use the 600L, and the 200L helmet light is only for getting drivers' attention in urban areas, where other cars might block the light from a handlebar mounted light. Also, since it is more diffuse, I'd think there is less concern about "blinding" others with a pencil beam in the face. 

I was a bit concerned about the newer type of handlebar mount, but not after using it. It uses a large rubbery band kind of thing. I was concerned that it might be fragile or slip, but it doesn't slip, and appears to be robust enough to last at least as long as the screw type mechanical mounts. Plus, multiple mounts are unnecessary, as it can be removed and put on another bike in seconds. 

So, bottom line, I'd highly recommend the 1200L. The light output is wonderful; the mount is great; it's easy and intuitive to use; the batteries are interchangeable with other Dinotte lights and relatively inexpensive to add or replace; they are reliable; accessories, alternate mounts, and parts are readily available (far from true for most lights); and customer service is top notch. *****

http://store.dinottelighting.com/shared/StoreFront/default.asp?CS=dinotte&StoreType=BtoC&Count1=637188136&Count2=554328560&ProductID=114&Target=products.asp


----------



## MT Road (Sep 26, 2004)

I use thier Rear light (red 140 I think) and it has made it through commuting this winter it is 2 years old but this year it has had a tough life.. THey make a good product for sure.

C


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

I have one too. Not exceptionally bright when compared to the brightest out there, but it's unlikely you'll actually run into anyone with anything brighter. For the price, the finish the batteries and charger it is quite a nice system. I take it you have a 31.8mm or bigger bar? I've got a 1" bar and the strap is too loose without shimming it.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*strap*



dwgranda said:


> I have one too. Not exceptionally bright when compared to the brightest out there, but it's unlikely you'll actually run into anyone with anything brighter. For the price, the finish the batteries and charger it is quite a nice system. I take it you have a 31.8mm or bigger bar? I've got a 1" bar and the strap is too loose without shimming it.


This is on a 26 mm bar, and there are still a couple of holes where it could be shorter.


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

Fixed said:


> This is on a 26 mm bar, and there are still a couple of holes where it could be shorter.



Good to know. Maybe I have mine setup wrong.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*newer?*



dwgranda said:


> Good to know. Maybe I have mine setup wrong.


They changed the design of the light itself and maybe the mount, too, sometime during the last year. It went from the large round light case to the oblong one with 2 sets of 4 LEDs. Maybe you have the first iteration? Differences:

Older one:










Newer one:


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

But would you descend from Towne Pass at 65 mph with it?

Thanks for the review. After my MagicShine explodes I'll check out their lights.

Have you considered DIY battery packs? They can't be that hard to make.


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

robwh9 said:


> But would you descend from Towne Pass at 65 mph with it?
> 
> Thanks for the review. After my MagicShine explodes I'll check out their lights.
> 
> Have you considered DIY battery packs? They can't be that hard to make.


I know you were asking fixed but I'll give you my experience anyway 

I wouldn't ride 65mph. I've done 45 in pitch dark (where you would most likely be able to see better than with some light noise). It was a frighteningly exhilarating feeling and something I would not do on a magic shine (I own one). I did this going north/east on old SC highway. Coming down the surface is really good but once you get to that road that goes around the resovoir the road is not so good and if you catch an edge it's going to hurt. I don't trust that I would see a road groove at 45mph even with this light.

For the DIY batteries are you talking about for this light or for the magic shine?


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

dwgranda said:


> I know you were asking fixed but I'll give you my experience anyway
> 
> I wouldn't ride 65mph. I've done 45 in pitch dark (where you would most likely be able to see better than with some light noise). It was a frighteningly exhilarating feeling and something I would not do on a magic shine (I own one). I did this going north/east on old SC highway. Coming down the surface is really good but once you get to that road that goes around the resovoir the road is not so good and if you catch an edge it's going to hurt. I don't trust that I would see a road groove at 45mph even with this light.
> 
> For the DIY batteries are you talking about for this light or for the magic shine?


I'm kidding Fixed because he has ridden 65 mph in the dark from Towne Pass down into Death Valley on the Furnace Creek 508 a while back. The road has these big whoop-dee-doos that can launch you into orbit, too.

Some people over on mtbr.com make replacement battery packs by taking the old packs apart and soldering in new cells they bought cheaply from mail order.

I'm still waiting to hear from geomangear about the MagicShine battery recall.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

robwh9 said:


> I'm still waiting to hear from geomangear about the MagicShine battery recall.


Ya, no word on that yet. I've had mine in service for a year and a half and put between 5 and 9 hours of burn on it per week. Would sure like a back-up battery pack.

The 1200 looks sweet! Spendy but someday I'll convince myself that I'm worth it.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I just got a L&M Stella 300 to replace my Magicshine, which is in storage until they get their battery issues resolved. The Stella is not as bright as the MS, but it's bright enough for my purposes. My night vision must be good because I had no trouble seeing even with a Fenix LD20 flashlight on second-highest setting (100 lumens). I've put the Fenix on my helmet and use the Stella (or MS) on my bars. The helmet light is fantastic for catching the attention of drivers pulling out from side streets, parking lots, etc. All you do is turn your head and look at them, and they stop dead in their tracks.

BTW, I've got a Dinotte 140 tail-light and it is great. I wouldn't hesitate to buy more of their products but wish they would put some thought into better mounts. It took a lot of creativity to mount my Dinotte tail-light since my seatpost is blocked by my seatbag.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*mounts*

The 300R and 400R tail lights have vastly improved mounts. The lights include about a dozen different mounts, even with right angle options and a teardrop clamp for aero stays like those on Cervelo time trial frames. 

I actually rigged up a clamp on mount for the 140R by taking a regular seatpost clamp from another light and clamping that around the 140R body, with a rubber shim in between, then bolting that to a seat stay or seatpost mount clamp. Rock solid and works well.



tarwheel2 said:


> I just got a L&M Stella 300 to replace my Magicshine, which is in storage until they get their battery issues resolved. The Stella is not as bright as the MS, but it's bright enough for my purposes. My night vision must be good because I had no trouble seeing even with a Fenix LD20 flashlight on second-highest setting (100 lumens). I've put the Fenix on my helmet and use the Stella (or MS) on my bars. The helmet light is fantastic for catching the attention of drivers pulling out from side streets, parking lots, etc. All you do is turn your head and look at them, and they stop dead in their tracks.
> 
> BTW, I've got a Dinotte 140 tail-light and it is great. I wouldn't hesitate to buy more of their products but wish they would put some thought into better mounts. It took a lot of creativity to mount my Dinotte tail-light since my seatpost is blocked by my seatbag.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Fogdweller said:


> Ya, no word on that yet. I've had mine in service for a year and a half and put between 5 and 9 hours of burn on it per week. Would sure like a back-up battery pack.
> 
> The 1200 looks sweet! Spendy but someday I'll convince myself that I'm worth it.


Yeah, I have a MagicShine battery pack charging at this moment, but I keep an eye on it.

Question: Have you determined the burn time at the three brightness settings? I wonder if I can ride all night at lower power with two packs plus a 4xAA Cateye LED light.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*sure*



robwh9 said:


> But would you descend from Towne Pass at 65 mph with it?
> 
> Thanks for the review. After my MagicShine explodes I'll check out their lights.
> 
> Have you considered DIY battery packs? They can't be that hard to make.


Not sure I'd descend Townes at 65 mph with any bike line alone. In the race, you've got a crew car right on your tail, so you benefit from the car lights, too, except where you do the drop offs and fall under the car headlights. Nonetheless, the 1200L would be about as good as it gets, but possibly the HID, with a narrower, longer beam, would be preferable in that one circumstance. Under 40 mph, though, I'll take the broader beam that really lights up the first 50 feet in front of me.

Not going to mess with home made batteries. The Dinotte's work well, and are not that expensive.

Edit: With the increased power draw of the 1200L, it would be nice to have an 8 cell battery pack, instead of carrying 2x 4 cell packs and switching when one runs out. I don't think it would be worth screwing them up to open them up and combining them, though.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*burn*



robwh9 said:


> Yeah, I have a MagicShine battery pack charging at this moment, but I keep an eye on it.
> 
> Question: Have you determined the burn time at the three brightness settings? I wonder if I can ride all night at lower power with two packs plus a 4xAA Cateye LED light.


The 1200L docs list 2.5 hours on high, 5 med, and 10 on low. I had the red warning light come on around 1.5 hours, but still going bright at 2 hours. I have noticed that the Dinotte lights have the low power warning lights come on long before they actually run out. I emailed them about this and they said no problem continuing after the red light comes on. I'm carrying a backup battery so that I can run it all the way out (actually, it automatically shifts to low power mode first), and see how long it goes.


----------

